# No Tools Menu on Windows 10



## Waldogw (Sep 18, 2012)

I upgraded to Windows 10, which is real fast, but there is no Tools Menu. I have tried a number of things to add but no luck. Any suggestions?

Thank yYou


----------



## Lozzy-loz (Feb 5, 2010)

You could try this God mode create a new folder name it " GodMode.{ED7BA470-8E54-465E-825C-99712043E01C}" without the inverted commas and most windows tools are listed in it.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*Windows Accessories* and *Windows Administrative Tools* in the Start menu is probably what you're looking for.

I have Windows 10 set up in classic mode - which makes it a lot easier to navigate through and find things.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Which "Tools Menu" are you referring too?


----------



## Waldogw (Sep 18, 2012)

Lozzy-loz said:


> You could try this God mode create a new folder name it " GodMode.{ED7BA470-8E54-465E-825C-99712043E01C}" without the inverted commas and most windows tools are listed in it.





Lozzy-loz said:


> You could try this God mode create a new folder name it " GodMode.{ED7BA470-8E54-465E-825C-99712043E01C}" without the inverted commas and most windows tools are listed in it.


Thanks, but didn't help.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

What about Frank's suggestion? Both folders are in the start menu - All Apps


----------



## Waldogw (Sep 18, 2012)

I' have no idea how to do that? I'm not real savvy on the computer.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I would like to state that there is no such thing as a "Tools Menu" in Windows 10, or in other versions of Windows either. If you explain in detail what you are looking for it might be easier to help us find it for you. Is it the Tools menu in Internet Explorer?


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Flavallee, (Frank) was making a suggestion as a possibility only.

For Waldogw:
But, if it should be as Triple 6 suggests, perhaps you need to right click the top white bar in IE and select "Menu Bar" ?

Click the Start icon. Click "all Apps"
Scroll down, almost to the bottom. There you will see the two folders he refers to.
Click those folders and you will see several other options, which could be what you are looking for?
Alternatively.
Right click the Start icon and click the "Control Panel". That may also be it.


----------



## Waldogw (Sep 18, 2012)

Triple6 said:


> I would like to state that there is no such thing as a "Tools Menu" in Windows 10, or in other versions of Windows either. If you explain in detail what you are looking for it might be easier to help us find it for you. Is it the Tools menu in Internet Explorer?


 It is Internet exployer that I meant to say. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

That makes more sense. IE by default hasn't displayed that menu by default in the past several versions but can be added back.

Here's several ways to show it: http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/517-menu-bar-turn-off.html


----------



## Waldogw (Sep 18, 2012)

Triple6 said:


> That makes more sense. IE by default hasn't displayed that menu by default in the past several versions but can be added back.
> 
> Here's several ways to show it: http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/517-menu-bar-turn-off.html


Thanks for the suggestion, but still doesn't work?


----------



## Waldogw (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion, but still doesn't work?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Are you using Internet Explorer or the new Edge browser?

This is Edge: https://redmondmag.com/articles/2015/05/18/~/media/ECG/redmondmag/Images/2015/05/Edge_Fig2.ashx

This is IE: http://www4.pcmag.com/media/images/...r-11-for-windows-7-user-interface.jpg?thumb=y

Also, when you say it doesn't work you need to be more specific since we can't see your screen. What part doesn't work? Or show us a screenshot.


----------



## Waldogw (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm sorry, I hve tried every thing in your post, and nothing works.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Triple6 said:


> Are you using Internet Explorer or the new Edge browser?
> 
> This is Edge: https://redmondmag.com/articles/2015/05/18/~/media/ECG/redmondmag/Images/2015/05/Edge_Fig2.ashx
> 
> This is IE: http://www4.pcmag.com/media/images/...r-11-for-windows-7-user-interface.jpg?thumb=y


You didn't answer the above. Many people open Edge on Windows 10, Edge is not IE.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

You must be clicking the wrong area?

Click at the arrow in my first picture. You will then see the drop down menu as in my 2nd picture. Note the first item.


----------

